# Victor Meldrew Syndrome, is it me?



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Just spent an interesting hour tracing a fault on the van towbar electrics, started when I was checking the trailer tent lights and found there was no rear fog, traced fault to blue wire in rear light cluster connected to wrong wire, I know it was three years ago but thank you Towsure.

Had van into main agent for cambelt, service and gearbox oil check, (not part of service apparently) can't check it??? can only change it, new spec oil put in to give easier gear change. Now gear change is b.......awful, before it was ok.

During habitation service asked if they could fit seals to Heki and cure howling noises. After collecting got approx 20 miles before high pitched whistle became to much, stopped and ripped recently installed foam rubber strip from Heki.

Waited 6 weeks for Dealer to PDI second hand van, when I got home found nearside headlamp not working due to plug not put back on bulb,
Later found outstanding recall for fuel tank straps.

After having alarm fitted found nearside speaker had not been reconnected, after phoning to clarify operating the alarm told to read the manual. :roll: 

Bought first van from car dealer, delivered to my house, bunch of flowers for my Wife, when I had an oil leak outside the warranty period Service Manager immediately offered to go 50/50.

The Car dealer had a feather in his cap, he was an Indian (sorry native American), all the rest were cowboys :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It seems people do not care and have no pride in their work and no emabrrassment if they make a mistake and no qualms in charging twice what the job was worth.

I expect it is because the younger generations are simply following their role models i.e Members of Parliament, judges, priests and celebreties.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been practsing VM for years just so i can get it correct when i get older  
DAve P


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pusser said:


> I expect it is because the younger generations are simply following their role models i.e Members of Parliament, judges, priests and celebreties.


And parents. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Good point...especially parents.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I used to run a Cub Pack, only ever had trouble with parents, never the kids.
Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*I dont beleive it*,

Whats the content of this post got to do with my hero VICTOR MELDREW!

Peter


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> *I dont beleive it*,
> 
> Whats the content of this post got to do with my hero VICTOR MELDREW!
> 
> Peter


We are all disciples of the Victor Meldrew School of Grumbling. Faith brother. Thy shall be an impossible sod soon. 8)


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

We all enjoy a good moan Peter :roll: 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

stickey said:


> We all enjoy a good moan Peter :roll:
> Regards,
> Chris


I never moan, I just do not believe what some people can get up to, generally the jobsworth brigade.

Peter


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

I don't BEELEEEEEVE it either :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*One and a half feet in the grave*

:roll: Ciao tutti,
I believe it. I was the original role model for Victor Meldrew, as assorted family members are continually reminding me!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Bet the same conversation could be heard a thousand years ago.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

I'm not that old,
Chris


----------



## PlanetGen (Feb 12, 2009)

I expect it is because the younger generations are simply following their role models i.e Members of Parliament, judges, priests and celebreties.[/quote]

Don't stereotype please Pusser! Not all of us are the same, and some of us have good role models (Vanbitz!)

Si


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

PlanetGen said:


> Don't stereotype please Pusser! Not all of us are the same, and some of us have good role models (Vanbitz!)
> Si


Have to second the role model comment Simon - though Pusser was only being jovial. 

Your Dad fixed my rear view/reversing camera free of charge before our trip to Brittany (_just got back_), and it worked perfectly for the whole time.

He could have been stroppy and insisted that I pay up since it was just out of warrantee, but it came as no surprise at all that he gave the same excellent customer service as always. 

_(No connection other than as a very satisfied customer.)_

Dave


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

Of interest, if perhaps a tad off-topic.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

PlanetGen said:


> Don't stereotype please Pusser! Not all of us are the same, and some of us have good role models (Vanbitz!)
> 
> Si


You've just stereotyped me as a typer of stereos.  Who do you think our youngsters should look upon as an example to a well balanced life apart from me. 8)


----------

